# JDM



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

New to 200's.. is there any difference cosmeticly and technically different between the 200sx and the JDM 200?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Nismo GA16 said:


> New to 200's.. is there any difference cosmeticly and technically different between the 200sx and the JDM 200?


In Japan, the B14 200sx was known as the "Nissan Lucino". Just run an image search on your favorite search engine for it and compare it to your 200.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmm they all came up with as a lift back... I am going to assume that it was an option I will keep looking... If you can, can you please post pics?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Nismo GA16 said:


> Hmm they all came up with as a lift back... I am going to assume that it was an option I will keep looking... If you can, can you please post pics?


They had 2 door, 3 door, and 5 doors of the Lucino chassis. Here are a few images of the different Lucino 2 door grades from Nissan's official "history" site:

http://history.nissan.co.jp/LUCINO/htmls/car/grade.html

The 3 and 5 door grades from the same site:

http://history.nissan.co.jp/LUCINO/htmls/car2/grade.html

The images aren't very big, but they should be clear enough for you to be able to see the differences in the front fascia and the tail profile.

EDIT: On second thought, there aren't many head on shots in that set. Let me see if I can't find something better.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 

i love that color combo! with the se-r wheels it would look killer.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Great! You guys are real helpful more pics!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14 LUCINO VZR GRILLE
amber corner lenses 
just click this link and liu will do you right with JDM parts/ stealth "JDM" like parts 


http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

Wow these Lucino hatches look so hot. I see that the 3-door RR has a GA16 running 120ps... I repeat, these Lucino hatches look so damn hottttttttttttt! :idhitit:









...speechless


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

How do you guys change ur grill out and have like the "chicken wire" with the Nissan emblem on the right side?


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Also what lip and side skirts are these? 









Oh and btw whos ever car this is, I love it


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nismo GA16 said:


> Also what lip and side skirts are these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think that car is hot eh. check out more pics here http://www.everythinglucino.com/viewtopic.php?t=32 this is your forum for b14s and n15s come stop by sign up and help us grow


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo GA16 said:


> Also what lip and side skirts are these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the Stillen lip and OEM SE-R sideskirts. Honestly much of this stuff is VERY common. You should spend some time searching around here and the cosmetic forum and seeing what others have done.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> think that car is hot eh. check out more pics here http://www.everythinglucino.com/viewtopic.php?t=32 this is your forum for b14s and n15s come stop by sign up and help us grow


So the B14 lhd is the same car as a N15 rhd ? 
Does that mean that my 2001 Sunny was in fact an N16 ( Yes it was the rhd version of the B15)


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

wes said:


> That is the Stillen lip and OEM SE-R sideskirts. Honestly much of this stuff is VERY common. You should spend some time searching around here and the cosmetic forum and seeing what others have done.


Ok will do, thanks for your help though..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

IanH said:


> So the B14 lhd is the same car as a N15 rhd ?
> Does that mean that my 2001 Sunny was in fact an N16 ( Yes it was the rhd version of the B15)


I don't believe so. The B14 JDM Sunny and Lucino coupes all had chassis codes ending in B14 (JB14, FB14, HB14, etc). The only exception was the later model Pulsars, which had a slightly shorter wheelbase for some bizzare reason. They had "N" chassis codes.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> I don't believe so. The B14 JDM Sunny and Lucino coupes all had chassis codes ending in B14 (JB14, FB14, HB14, etc). The only exception was the later model Pulsars, which had a slightly shorter wheelbase for some bizzare reason. They had "N" chassis codes.


Thanks that means it was probably a RHD B15 Sunny. Will correct my Sig.


----------

